# What does it mean?



## abcdef

Is there a list showing the meanings of commonly used abbreviations? I know what S&W means, but only because I own one. How about M&P, XD, USP, CZ, ETC?

Sorry to ask this question, but I cannot readily see such a list on the site. I had the same issue when first looking at knife forums, but now understand I can EDC my Al Mar SLB IWB if I want to, but usually just pocket my SI. 

Thanks.


----------



## zhurdan

I have no idea what the ETC one is.

(hehe)

Zhur


----------



## unpecador

M&P - Military & Police

XD - Extreme Duty

USP - Universal Service Pistol

CZ - Ceska Zbrojovka 

... I think that's all correct, I'm sure somebody will correct me if not.


----------



## undrgrnd

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## KingAirDriver

unpecador said:


> M&P - Military & Police
> 
> XD - Extreme Duty
> 
> USP - Universal Service Pistol
> 
> CZ - Ceska Zbrojovka
> 
> ... I think that's all correct, I'm sure somebody will correct me if not.


I think USP is Universal Self-Loading Pistol...I'll check my manual if I can find it...


----------



## unpecador

KingAirDriver said:


> I think USP is Universal Self-Loading Pistol...I'll check my manual if I can find it...


I just Googled it and you may be right, several sites show Heckler & Koch *USP* stands for "Universelle Selbstladepistole" which in english is supposed to translate to "Universal Self-loading Pistol".


----------



## RightTurnClyde

abcdef said:


> How about M&P, XD, USP, CZ, ETC


Those are only abbreviations in the literal sense. You will see these on this forum when discussing the actual models of pistol. The Smith & Wesson M&P, the Springfield Armory XD, the H&K USP. Just one of those gear-head things. You get to know the brands/models. Kinda like a guitar forum talking about Strats, Teles, Les Pauls, and PRS's.


----------



## TOF

unpecador said:


> I just Googled it and you may be right, several sites show Heckler & Koch *USP* stands for "Universelle Selbstladepistole" which in english is supposed to translate to "Universal Self-loading Pistol".


Dang, you mean you understand those words. :anim_lol::anim_lol:

Good job


----------



## unpecador

TOF said:


> Dang, you mean you understand those words. :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> Good job


No, the translation was already there for me to read.


----------



## MLB

RightTurnClyde said:


> Those are only abbreviations in the literal sense. ...


Well, in the *literal* sense, they're acronyms, but that's being picky I suppose. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnr

don't forget the FTF and FTE, it took me several days to figure that one out 

john


----------



## Todd

Has anyone noticed the irony here that we are answering questions on what letters mean for a member named "A-B-C-D-E-F"?


----------



## Torque

Use google. 

don't be a Dip.


----------



## bruce333

http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## unpecador

Todd said:


> Has anyone noticed the irony here that we are answering questions on what letters mean for a member named "A-B-C-D-E-F"?


Yes, and according to the acronymfinder, it stands for American Boys Club for the Defense of Errol Flynn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod

http://www.recguns.com/Sources/IE.html
http://www.thefiringline.com/Misc/library/TFL_Primer.htm
http://www.snipercountry.com/Comp.htm


----------



## Don357

Hey, you forgot another CZ, Crevena Zastava. It's the Serbian (Yugoslavian) CZ not the Chek one.


----------



## JFord.

*Abbreviations?!*

im still very new here, and alot the abbreviations and terminology are foreign to me.

can someone give the meanings to these that i have found.
and if there are others, maybe you could list those too.

-FMJ
-SD/HD
-POA/POI
-JHP's

Thanks.


----------



## bruce333

full metal jacket

self defense/home defense

point of aim/ point of impact

jacketed hollow point

glossary

acronyms


----------



## JFord.

oh.
wow.
thanks.


----------



## buck32

Thank you Bruce333. I found a few I did not know as well.:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

Thanks to everyone - this has got to help new & some older members.

I used to work for IBM and that whole company (including it's name) are nothing but abbreviations and terminology.

:smt1099


----------

